# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Shkollat më të mira të biznesit në botë

## RaPSouL

Revista Forbes për të pestin vit radhazi ka renditur shkollat më të mira të biznesit në botë. Në këto shkolla ndiqen kurse dhe programe studimi 1-vjeçare apo 2-vjeçare. Sondazhi i rendit shkollat në bazë të kthimit të investimit, domethënë kompensimi pesë vite pas diplomimit minus pagesën e shkollimit dhe paga e padhënë gjatë shkollës. Në përgjithësi, pesë shkollat më të mira 1-vjeçare mundin të gjitha programet dy vjeçare për shkak të kostos totale. 
 IMD në Zvicër, e cila renditet e para mes shkollave të tilla 1-vjeçare, ka një fitim pesë vjeçar prej 169 mijë dollarësh. Në krahasim, Dartmouths Tuck, e cila kryeson renditjen e programeve dy vjeçare për herën e dytë radhazi, ka një fitim pesë vjeçar prej 115 mijë dollarësh. 
Metodologjia 
Renditja e këtyre shkollave të biznesit është bërë duke u bazuar tek kthimi i investimit. Për këtë arsye janë marrë si objekt studimi të diplomuarit e vitit 2002. Sondazhet janë kryer mbi 18500 studentë të 102 programeve M.B.A. në të gjithë botën. Për renditjen amerikane janë studiuar vetëm programet dy vjeçare. Ish-studentëve u është kërkuar rroga e tanishme, si dhe shifrat e kompensimit për tre vitet e para pas marrjes së diplomës. Më pas është bërë krahasimi i kompensimeve pas diplomës së programeve M.B.A. me kostot gjatë vitit të shkollës (pagesa e shkollimit dhe rroga që sështë marrë kurrë ndërsa ata ishin në shkollë), dhe se sa do të ishin paguar nëse do të qëndronin në punët e tyre të vjetra. Më pas janë bërë llogaritë duke hequr shpenzimet e jetesës dhe janë vlerësuar fitimet pas marrjes së diplomës. 

*Shkolla IMD*

Lauzane, Zvicër
Kushton në total: 169 mijë dollarë
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: Shell, Schindler, Boston Consulting Group.
Rroga bazë e këtyre firmave: 119,000 dollarë 

*Shkolla Insead*

Fountainbleau, Francë
Kushton në total: 145,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: McKinsey & Co, Bain & Company, Boston Consulting Group.

*Shkolla Cambridge (Judge)*

Kembrixh, Mbretëri e Bashkuar 
Kushton në total: 139,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: Citigroup, Barclays, AT Kearney.

*Shkolla Instituto de Empresa*

Madrid, Spanjë 
Kushton në total: 128,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: KPMG, Johnson & Johnson, Landwel.

*Shkolla Cranfield*

Bedford, Mbretëri e Bashkuar 
Kushton në total: 123,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: Credit Suisse, Chep, Barclays.

*Shkolla SDA Bocconi*

Milano, Itali
Kushton në total: 112,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: Bain & Company, Johnson & Johnson, Fiat.

*Shkolla Oxford (Said)*

Oksford, Mbretëri e Bashkuar 
Kushton në total: 109,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: McKinsey & Co, Booz Allen Hamilton, Deloitte & Touche.

*Shkolla Lancaster*

Lancaster, Mbretëri e Bashkuar 
Kushton në total: 96,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: PricewatershouseCoopers, General Electric, Deutsche Post World Net.

*Shkolla City U (Cass)*

Londër, Mbretëri e Bashkuar 
Kushton në total: 83,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë persona që kanë mbaruar këtë shkollë: Vico Capital, BT, Ernst & Young.

*Shkolla  Dartmouth (Tuck)* 

Hanover, New Hampshire, SHBA 
Gjatësia e programit: 2 vjet 
Pagesa e shkollimit: 84,000 dollarë 
Tipi i shkollës: private
Firmat që punësojnë: McKinsey & Co, Bain & Co, 
www.tuck.dartmouth.edu\

*Shkolla Stanford*

Stanford, Kaliforni, SHBA 
Gjatësia e programit: 2 vjet 
Pagesa e shkollimit: 87,000 dollarë 
Firmat që punësojnë: Amazon.com, Genentech, McKinsey & Co, T Rowe Price 
www.gsb.stanford.edu

*Shkolla Harvard*

Boston, Masaçusets, SHBA 
Pagesa e shkollimit: 79,000 dollarë 
Gjatësia e programit: 2 vjet 
Tipi i shkollës: private
Firmat që punësojnë: Firmat më të mëdha në botë. 
www.hbs.edu 



*Burimi i Lajmit!*

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Te kjo Harvard do shkoj une :P*

----------


## eldonel

Teme e qelluar do thoja per mua me duhet personalisht dhe qdo informacion me eshte i nevojshem . Jane keto si fakulltet me perfundu  apo master me perfundu sepse mua me duhen master .

----------


## TikTak

ec mer se illoj jon tgjitha. un bona MBA ne shkollen ma tlir ene gjysmat i mura online

shkolla eci vaj po ma muren shpirtin toefl ene se car ishte i world education qi bote equivalimin e diplomes shqiptare ene kta e dujshin direct listen e notave ka universiteti. 1 vit a dy me shkun kto documentat

tani po qe se keni pare shkoni ke harvardi se keni me shit men masanej ke fisi ene shoqnija hahahahahahaha. se moma jeme kshu i thot fisit. cuni jem ka mo master te harvardi hahahahahaha. po mi po ke harvardi jersit ene tuj punu ke restoranti grekut hahahahahahaha

----------

